# 2016 Chevy Cruze Revealed



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

> Chevrolet just unveiled its totally redesigned 2016 Cruze compact car in Detroit. This C-segment offering should bring new features and efficiency to the class.
> 
> Just You Weight …
> 
> ...


See more 2016 Chevy Cruze photos at AutoGuide.com


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If they offer the 1.6 Diesel instead of the 2.0 in current car that gets 46mpg, I think we can probably expect to see a 50mpg EPA rated cruze diesel in 2016.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

I really like it and will probably buy another, but I noticed on the press release that the manual transmission does not have the Eco gear ratios. That's disappointing since it beat the mpg estimates of the regular manual by 4 mpg. It could have been rated at 44.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

hawkeye said:


> I really like it and will probably buy another, but I noticed on the press release that the manual transmission does not have the Eco gear ratios. That's disappointing since it beat the mpg estimates of the regular manual by 4 mpg. It could have been rated at 44.


The 4 mpg increase of the cruze ECO manual trans model was a combination of weight reduction aerodynamic mods + the extra trans gearing. Would assume all of those features could be designed into every model of the new cruze, we already know about a few hundred pound weight loss.


----------



## ExtremePower (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice looking car.. From my understanding the 1.4 Turbo motor is the only offered engine in all models, including the LS? That would be nice. Also hey never mentioned anything about a Manual transmission.. Are they not offering one? If so, that get's rid of any chance of me upgrading.

*EDIT* Saw some other pictures of this car... Not interested at all, looks way to much like the Malibu. Starting to look to "Mommish" not sporty or beefy. One of the reasons I went for the Cruze over the Dart is because the Dart looks like a dinky little car and a small and weak looking front end. Te front end of the 11-14 Cruze looks beefy and looks like the car packs a punch. It's nice, this isn't. Sad to see it going this way. Like the power the new engine is putting out though. Any thoughts?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> The 4 mpg increase of the cruze ECO manual trans model was a combination of weight reduction aerodynamic mods + the extra trans gearing. Would assume all of those features could be designed into every model of the new cruze, we already know about a few hundred pound weight loss.


And they should be, especially the aerodynamic enhancements. Actually these types of enhancements should be standard on all cars.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Back seat looks like the older Cruze, wonder if Eco loses that armrest cupholders still?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

_*"All trim levels will come with a 1.4L turbo, four-cylinder engine. That will be mated with an automatic or 6-speed manual transmission. *__*Later, Chevy plans to bring a diesel, 1.6L version to the U.S."
*_
This is from this article:

2016 Chevy Cruze debuts in Detroit | MLive.com

As dark as the future looks for the manual transmission, I think we will continue to see them in compact cars for at least another generation or two yet.

Here's hoping for an Eco-specific model! WITH A MANUAL!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Conflicting reports on the base engine:

_*"Replacing the current 1.8-litre base engine is a new 1.5-litre four-cylinder Ecotec with either a six-speed automatic or five-speed manual transmission."
*_
http://driving.ca/chevrolet/auto-news/news/longer-leaner-2016-chevrolet-cruze-makes-its-debut

EDIT: A diesel with a manual? I hope these guys aren't smoking their shorts:

_*"A 1.5L diesel engine, nicknamed the “Flüsterdiesel” (whisper) which is already in use in Europe will also be available. Transmission choices will be the six-speed automatic or six-speed manual transmission."*_


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I see 1.5L all over because I think many media outlets anticipated that to be used instead of an updated 1.4. They kept that pretty hush-hush.

But the only announcement on GM's part were the 1.4L turbo in all models or the 1.6L Diesel.

Sophisticated Sophomore: All-New 2016 Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

Here's some info about the newer 1.6L diesel - Chief Engineer Discusses Opel's New 1.6L Turbo Diesel Engine | GM Authority


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mentions the 1.4 for US, Canada, and Mexico market (apparently shares zero parts with the current 1.4L) and 1.5L non turbo for other, non North American markets. 

http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/2016-chevrolet-cruze-pictures-specs-performance/


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Dvan5693 said:


> Here's some info about the newer 1.6L diesel - Chief Engineer Discusses Opel's New 1.6L Turbo Diesel Engine | GM Authority


10% less fuel consumption!? This sounds like witchcraft. Would be nice if the new diesels came with a sport mode and an eco mode, I feel like the diesel is capable of much more oomph. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

I just read this and i have a boner.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

250lbs lighter with a more powerfull engine and better tranny!?! :wub:

But the thing im most excited about, maybe just a pre-production thing : The front brakes seems to be bigger and both back and front are painted calipers! :th_salute:


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

*Class-leading 106.3-inch (2,700 mm) wheelbase enhances roominess, contributing to greater rear-seat legroom and more rear knee room.

*One thing I dislike about the cruze is the rear leg room, but that is expected from a compact car. More is always better.

*Available advanced safety features include Side Blind Zone Alert, Rear Cross-Traffic Alert, Lane Keep Assist and Forward Collision Alert.

*Can't see much use for this but it looks like we don't have a choice anymore.

At 40MPG and 153 HP vs 138HP I want a '16 cruze now but can't justify selling my '13 with only 10k on her for a loss due to age. What's the price tag on this '16?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I will probably buy one of the new diesels when they come out.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Ooh, and the new diesel has a timing chain now!


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I noticed they only mentioned stop start tech with the automatic. I wonder if the manual transmission Cruzes will get it too?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Poje said:


> I just read this and i have a boner.


Just imagine if you were there sitting in the back seat of it last night...


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I noticed they only mentioned stop start tech with the automatic. I wonder if the manual transmission Cruzes will get it too?


 I have start -stop on my 320i 6MT. Not so sure with a turbo engine this is a great idea. I was always advised before shutting down a turbo to idle for about 15+ secs.


----------



## TheAbsolution (Jun 24, 2015)

BU54 said:


> *Class-leading 106.3-inch (2,700 mm) wheelbase enhances roominess, contributing to greater rear-seat legroom and more rear knee room.
> 
> *One thing I dislike about the cruze is the rear leg room, but that is expected from a compact car. More is always better.
> 
> ...


No pricing announced but I imagine they'll stay around the same price range as the current model.

Also, as with anything, those safety features can always be turned off if you choose to do so.


----------



## AZ007 (Sep 26, 2014)

That sounds like a [email protected]$$ car


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

The interior doesn't look bad from looking at the articles and I'm going to be interested to see the outside in person. Still not completely sold in the front end. Still waiting for the hatchback though. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

money_man said:


> 10% less fuel consumption!? This sounds like witchcraft. Would be nice if the new diesels came with a sport mode and an eco mode, I feel like the diesel is capable of much more oomph.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Considering they reduced the displacement by 20%, I'm a little disappointed to see the fuel economy only improve by 10%


----------



## pikeintheboat (Jun 8, 2015)

Boo on the auto-stop feature. I'll stick with the manual transmission. Yea on the HP gain. Car looks good.


----------



## ChattaCruze (Jun 25, 2015)

Jvegas04 said:


> The interior doesn't look bad from looking at the articles and I'm going to be interested to see the outside in person. Still not completely sold in the front end. Still waiting for the hatchback though.


I think I agree. I think I like the more narrow front bumper, but I'm not a big fan of the new fog lights. I'd be interested to see one in person.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's more detail on the 2nd Gen. Cruze. 

Here Are The 2016 Chevy Cruze Sedan Specs | GM Authority


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I wouldn't mind getting one in the new blue color that's in the pics.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Here's more detail on the 2nd Gen. Cruze.
> 
> Here Are The 2016 Chevy Cruze Sedan Specs | GM Authority


Now the wait to find out what options are going to be available.

Hopefully some all new exterior color choices.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Now the wait to find out what options are going to be available
> .


Wonder if they will decontent the new car like they did with the current car and sonic?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Now the wait to find out what options are going to be available.
> 
> Hopefully some all new exterior color choices.


Yes. The gray and blue on the launch cars are production colors for sure. The rest are still up in the air though. Apparently there's a long list of colors and options and marketing is narrowing them down, so the current list isn't final yet. I asked about White Diamond Tricoat, and they couldn't remember if it was on the list or not, so it's TBD.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

BU54 said:


> *Available advanced safety features include Side Blind Zone Alert, Rear Cross-Traffic Alert, Lane Keep Assist and Forward Collision Alert.*


I think the operative word is "available". At least the 2013MY had the option of Side Blind Zone Alert and Rear Cross-Traffic Alert. I kinda wish mine had it. Lane Keep Assist and Forward Collision Alert seems to be new.


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

BowtieGuy said:


> I noticed they only mentioned stop start tech with the automatic. I wonder if the manual transmission Cruzes will get it too?





blk88verde said:


> I have start -stop on my 320i 6MT. Not so sure with a turbo engine this is a great idea. I was always advised before shutting down a turbo to idle for about 15+ secs.





pikeintheboat said:


> Boo on the auto-stop feature. I'll stick with the manual transmission. Yea on the HP gain. Car looks good.


I believe I read in some article last night that Stop-Start will be available on automatic and manual transmissions. There's not a *HUGE *need to let a turbo car idle for a short amount of time before you shut it off, unless you were really womping on the turbo. So if you were just driving casually and shut the car off, there should not be a problem with that. Even if so, I believe most new cars(ours as well) have a built in turbo timer to let the fans run after the car is shut off to assist in cooling the turbo. 

I'm sure the engineers thought of this when engineering the new Cruze


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Dvan5693 said:


> I'm sure the engineers thought of this when engineering the new Cruze


Yeah, I'll bet that came up during the "millions of miles" of testing and the extra year of development.


----------



## pikeintheboat (Jun 8, 2015)

Dvan5693 said:


> I believe I read in some article last night that Stop-Start will be available on automatic and manual transmissions. There's not a *HUGE *need to let a turbo car idle for a short amount of time before you shut it off, unless you were really womping on the turbo. So if you were just driving casually and shut the car off, there should not be a problem with that. Even if so, I believe most new cars(ours as well) have a built in turbo timer to let the fans run after the car is shut off to assist in cooling the turbo.
> 
> I'm sure the engineers thought of this when engineering the new Cruze



Start-stop on a MT would only work if you have the car in neutral after you come to a complete stop. I can see this being less efficient that start-stop in a AT as the driver has less control on the gearbox. Maybe I am wrong? Still, it would help with idle fuel consumption. Personally, boo on the start-stop. Me no like. I like having control over the car.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Dvan5693 said:


> I believe I read in some article last night that Stop-Start will be available on automatic and manual transmissions. There's not a *HUGE *need to let a turbo car idle for a short amount of time before you shut it off, unless you were really womping on the turbo. So if you were just driving casually and shut the car off, there should not be a problem with that. Even if so, I believe most new cars(ours as well) have a built in turbo timer to let the fans run after the car is shut off to assist in cooling the turbo.
> 
> I'm sure the engineers thought of this when engineering the new Cruze


I believe the conclusion was that start/stop won't activate unless you're stopped still for over two minutes. Which is longer than most traffic lights...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Just imagine if you were there sitting in the back seat of it last night...


Hey Jon I see you have been busy ... Haha .. Saving face huh ...


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

The hatchback would really make it more practical for me and with a more efficient diesel I'll be thinking about trading the old girl in.. Might make that 1000 mile tank possible for me, just icing on the cake


----------



## Blinkerfluid (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice Kia Forte....


----------



## BigNorm4Life (Aug 8, 2014)

Like 2011, there were some first year bugs that were annoying. I would rather wait a year or two until I think about buying one. But I might move upclass to a Malibu or Impala anyway


----------



## BigNorm4Life (Aug 8, 2014)

Any interior pics


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

BigNorm4Life said:


> Any interior pics


Did you look at any of the links in this thread?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I changed my mind. Silver sets this car, off. I want one. Just like this. Premiere or whatever you want to call it. Click on it to see the full image. This is actually better looking than the current model, Cruze. 

Something else, rather interesting. 

*LANE KEEP ASSIST*

Available Lane Keep Assist uses sensors to warn you if you unintentionally drift from your lane and gently helps you steer the vehicle back into the lane if you don't
take action.
​


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup. The silver looks awesome. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I want to see what it looks like in black and also in white


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Still have that worthless fake upper grille on these things. Only thing its good for is collecting bugs.










Still didn't flare out the fenders, still needs splash shields. But wonder with those more wrap around head lamp lenses if we would get more badly needed side lightning.

Have to look at one in person to learn what else is missing. 

Would this one have door sills, so I don't slip and fall on my butt? Don't think I would need weather, does have windows to look out of. And what about a manual transmission?


----------



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

Dvan5693 said:


> I believe I read in some article last night that Stop-Start will be available on automatic and manual transmissions. There's not a *HUGE *need to let a turbo car idle for a short amount of time before you shut it off, unless you were really womping on the turbo. So if you were just driving casually and shut the car off, there should not be a problem with that. Even if so, I believe most new cars(ours as well) have a built in turbo timer to let the fans run after the car is shut off to assist in cooling the turbo.
> 
> I'm sure the engineers thought of this when engineering the new Cruze


Most new turbo cars are both oil and water cooled. Unless you have been basically tracking the car shutting it off immediately is perfectly fine. There is ZERO need to idle at all. Also there is no built in turbo timer on these or honestly any modern turbo engine that I know of.

This held true for my wrx which was for sure pushing a lot more boost and was arguably harder on a turbo than a cruze will ever be.

Now...is there a MT for the diesel? Could actually sway me to get one of these to replace my poor cavalier.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I guess we have to have a 2nd gen forum on the site now. I hope this won't be the last gen of the cruze I hope they stick with it like honda has with the civic.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jsusanka said:


> I hope this won't be the last gen of the cruze I hope they stick with it like honda has with the civic.


Agreed!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Cruze Hybrid Coming Soon?*

.
*Chevy Cruze Hybrid Coming Soon To Join Diesel, Gasoline Models?*

Sometimes a few words can make all the difference.

In last week's seminars and presentations on the new 2016 Chevrolet Cruze compact sedan, GM discussed its 1.4-liter turbocharged gasoline engine and gave a few scant details on a future 1.6-liter diesel model as well.

But the company also suggested the possibility of a future Chevy Cruze Hybrid model ... (and) we'd bet there's a Cruze Hybrid in the offing, possibly as a 2017 model.

A Cruze Hybrid using roughly the same powertrain as the larger, heavier Malibu Hybrid might well hit the magic 50-mpg combined rating, equaling three current Toyota Prius models.



Chevy Cruze Hybrid Coming Soon To Join Diesel, Gasoline Models?

​


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.
Bumpity, bump, bump.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

One negative thing i noticed in the Specs : It's the same brakes we have right now.

One positive thing : 95% sure that all the Brake kits available right now will fit the new Cruze.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Poje said:


> One negative thing i noticed in the Specs : It's the same brakes we have right now.
> 
> One positive thing : 95% sure that all the Brake kits available right now will fit the new Cruze.


The Dura-whatchamacallit rotors?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Poje said:


> One negative thing i noticed in the Specs : It's the same brakes we have right now.


But all models of the 2016 Cruze get four-wheel disc brakes, right?
Cruze L, LS, LT and Premier.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> The Dura-whatchamacallit rotors?


j.,
You got the good brakes on your 2012 as well as the Z-link. On my 2014 Cruze I had to pay $650 extra for the Z-link and my brakes were downgraded to GM Dura-thingamajig platters.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> But all models of the 2016 Cruze get four-wheel disc brakes, right?
> Cruze L, LS, LT and Premier.


Ya, but the Brake's endurance is atrocious on our current Cruze, even with 4 discs.

I hope the 250lbs redution will make enough of a difference... Anyway, 90% sure i will upgrade them, like i did on my current, i plan on buying a 2016 in June of next year.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Haven't had any problems with the braking power on my ctd


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> Haven't had any problems with the braking power on my ctd
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


You didn't come with drums in the rear that weren't adjusted yet. I found out how quick ABS works when the fronts lock up so fast w/o much help from the rear drums.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

money_man said:


> Haven't had any problems with the braking power on my ctd
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


I agree. Our bigger brakes must be different than the gas models in more than just their size. At 40,000 both pads and rotors look like they were installed last week.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> I agree. Our bigger brakes must be different than the gas models in more than just their size. At 40,000 both pads and rotors look like they were installed last week.


You guys are 2LT equipt but I forgot Diesel had the different front suspension as well


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

money_man said:


> Haven't had any problems with the braking power on my ctd
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


It all depends on the way you drive. For me, the stock brakes are unacceptable.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

CruzeTech said:


> I changed my mind. Silver sets this car, off. I want one. Just like this. Premiere or whatever you want to call it. Click on it to see the full image. This is actually better looking than the current model, Cruze.
> 
> Something else, rather interesting.
> 
> ...



How can a vehicle detect between unintentionally drifting out of your lane and changing lanes intentionally?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BU54 said:


> How can a vehicle detect between unintentionally drifting out of your lane and changing lanes intentionally?


Just like other drivers can - using your turn signal. 

Hondas system gets angry if you change lanes without using one.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup, use a turn signal


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Anyone else notice the pictures of the 2016 sedan show a mini-shark fin antenna. No more radio controlled car look.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> Anyone else notice the pictures of the 2016 sedan show a mini-shark fin antenna. No more radio controlled car look.


I figured someone would ask about it...


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Just like other drivers can - using your turn signal.
> 
> Hondas system gets angry if you change lanes without using one.


But around here one would think it's illegal to use a turn signal. I do most of the time but I can't remember the last time I used my turn signal to pull in my driveway, can you? What about when your on a winding road? Heck for that matter just about all roads curve ect.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

BU54 said:


> But around here one would think it's illegal to use a turn signal. I do most of the time but I can't remember the last time I used my turn signal to pull in my driveway, can you? What about when your on a winding road? Heck for that matter just about all roads curve ect.


Ha, I have a neighbor who she and her now ex-husband always use their turn signal when going in, and out, of their driveway, in a neighborhood!

My dad has this lane keep assist feature on his 2014 MKZ. Turn it on via a button on the end of the turn signal stalk. It really only works over 25 mph or so. It has a display on the dash that shows two green lines, if you are centered in the lane, both lines will be green. If you get close to one side, that one will turn yellow. Also, the steering is stiffer with it on, and it'll get stiffer (and vibrate) as you get close to a line. As long as you keep the car within the lanes on a curve, it won't have a problem. I think it measures the speed at which you turn the wheel too- if you're making a full turn, it won't have a problem. The benefit of using your signal to change lanes is also seen in easier steering momentarily for going that direction, otherwise it'll feel like you're fighting it a little bit.

Yes, there are still a number of areas that the car won't recognize lanes, especially off highway. It doesn't seem related to line paint quality either. Maybe GM's system will be a little better at picking them up.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> I do most of the time but I can't remember the last time I used my turn signal to pull in my driveway, can you?


My mom does that. I have no idea why.

I wonder how angry the car's systems would get if I zoom around and cut right in front of someone with no turn signal because they were driving like an idiot. I imagine that would anger both the blind spot and lane keeping systems


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BU54 said:


> But around here one would think it's illegal to use a turn signal. I do most of the time but I can't remember the last time I used my turn signal to pull in my driveway, can you? What about when your on a winding road? Heck for that matter just about all roads curve ect.


Even without lane markers there are still tell tale signs on the roads. Look closely and you'll see various lines running along the direction of travel. This is how self driving cars track the road.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I'd answer your question to me. But everyone has answered it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> My mom does that. I have no idea why.
> 
> I wonder how angry the car's systems would get if I zoom around and cut right in front of someone with no turn signal because they were driving like an idiot. I imagine that would anger both the blind spot and lane keeping systems


I've always wanted to add a sarcastic second voice/attitude to GPS systems that would activate when you consistently ignore the system.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I figured someone would ask about it...


Pretty sweet! Hey Jon, I have a few questions since you were at the reveal. 

1) Is there an electronic parking break?
2) How's the lumbar support in comparison to the current Cruze?
3) Are there also USB/Aux inputs located in the arm rest cubby or just where we saw them in the reveal pictures?
4) Are there more driver side power seat adjustment options or is it still the same as now? Also, does the passenger side get powered seat adjustments or is it still manual adjustment?
5) Do you know the color options that will be available? 
6) Did they get rid of the CD player? 

* It will be interesting to see if the AM/FM radio actually has a seek/scan function this time around. I know most people likely don't listen to radio any more, so I doubt it, but the scan/seek feature is nice when you are traveling through parts of the state/country where you aren't familiar with what stations come in clearly for the part of the United States that you are in. This feature has come in handy and has been a jewel in my wife's 2012 Honda Civic when we travel.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

It would be nice to disable all this "crap" that I don't care about but it would be even nicer if I didn't have to pay for it when buying a vehicle in the first place.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

BU54 said:


> It would be nice to disable all this "crap" that I don't care about but it would be even nicer if I didn't have to pay for it when buying a vehicle in the first place.


Base model?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Pretty sweet! Hey Jon, I have a few questions since you were at the reveal.
> 
> 1) Is there an electronic parking break?
> 2) How's the lumbar support in comparison to the current Cruze?
> ...


1) I can't remember, but I don't think so. I believe it's still a lever action, but moved down by your left foot. As the engineer said, the old parking brake handle was in prime real estate, so they had to move it to put more useful features in.
2) You know I didn't pay much attention. Andrei would know though because he was specifically asking about it, and testing it.
3) I don't believe the center console has one, but I can check. I think they were just up front there. With the wireless charging pocket, I think they figured one wouldn't use a hidden device as much.
4) Don't remember. Maybe ask Andrei since he was checking out the seats.
5) I specifically asked about colors, and more specifically about White Diamond Tricoat for you. The gray and blue pictured will definitely be production colors. WDT was still unknown, no one could remember if it was a choice or not. As far as they all knew, WDT is still a possibility though, it's not like they said absolutely can't do it. I'm told the color chart hasn't been finalized yet, they started out with quite a few colors and are trimming it down. The one engineer said that he went through the list to order test vehicles and found some of the color choices on the list had been cancelled, so it is all TBD at this point.
6) Not sure, but I'm thinking so.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> * It will be interesting to see if the AM/FM radio actually has a seek/scan function this time around. I know most people likely don't listen to radio any more, so I doubt it, but the scan/seek feature is nice when you are traveling through parts of the state/country where you aren't familiar with what stations come in clearly for the part of the United States that you are in. This feature has come in handy and has been a jewel in my wife's 2012 Honda Civic when we travel.


The current MyLink radio does have a feature (the button labelled "AS") that will search through and set two pages of the stations with the strongest signal in your current location (without erasing your existing favorites pages). I've used that on a few occasions for out-of-town trips.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

revjpeterson said:


> The current MyLink radio does have a feature (the button labelled "AS") that will search through and set two pages of the stations with the strongest signal in your current location (without erasing your existing favorites pages). I've used that on a few occasions for out-of-town trips.


I can't remember if it's the Cruze or my dad's Jeep that does that, but one of them does.

My GF complains that my car doesn't have a "SCAN" button all the time when we take it to areas where we don't know the radio stations.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> 1) I can't remember, but I don't think so. I believe it's still a lever action, but moved down by your left foot. As the engineer said, the old parking brake handle was in prime real estate, so they had to move it to put more useful features in.
> 2) You know I didn't pay much attention. Andrei would know though because he was specifically asking about it, and testing it.
> 3) I don't believe the center console has one, but I can check. I think they were just up front there. With the wireless charging pocket, I think they figured one wouldn't use a hidden device as much.
> 4) Don't remember. Maybe ask Andrei since he was checking out the seats.
> ...



Thanks, Jon! I really appreciate it! That's really cool that you got to go to the reveal! Super jealous, man! How was the whole experience for you?! 

I wouldn't mind the upfront USB/Aux inputs being the only ones if they had a door they could be put behind and hid from sight but since that doesn't appear to be the case, having them in the center armrest would have been nice too. My wife's Civic has them both in front and in the arm rest console which comes in handy and helps us avoid a lot of arguments, haha! I think the Premier trim level would look really good in the WDT and I hope it makes the cut! 

So overall, what are your first impressions of the 2016 Cruze? Do you see yourself trading your current Cruze to buy one?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Thanks, Jon! I really appreciate it! That's really cool that you got to go to the reveal! Super jealous, man! How was the whole experience for you?!
> 
> I wouldn't mind the upfront USB/Aux inputs being the only ones if they had a door they could be put behind and hid from sight but since that doesn't appear to be the case, having them in the center armrest would have been nice too. My wife's Civic has them both in front and in the arm rest console which comes in handy and helps us avoid a lot of arguments, haha! I think the Premier trim level would look really good in the WDT and I hope it makes the cut!
> 
> So overall, what are your first impressions of the 2016 Cruze? Do you see yourself trading your current Cruze to buy one?


It was truly amazing. All that talent on one vehicle all in the same room together was about as epic as epic can be. It was an awesome experience to connect with some of the engineers and give them a preview of what it's like to own and drive the car every day, from the outside.

The USB/aux and 12V plugs up front are covered, they have little flip up doors in front of them. The whole area isn't covered, but the plugs themselves are.





All in all, I liked it a lot, especially the technology and aero features behind it. Appearance wise, it didn't jump out, grab me, and say BUY ME! like the current gen did though. I don't see myself trading though, I'm going to keep my Penelope for a long time.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> I don't see myself trading though, I'm going to keep my Penelope for a long time.


You love her long time, eh?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Does seem nice, however it should have paddle shifters, not that button on the shifter. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

money_man said:


> Does seem nice, however it should have paddle shifters, not that button on the shifter.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


I agree. 

I'm also surprised to see that the 2016 Cruze isn't coming with self-park assist at this point in the game. I do think the other crash avoidance technology it is getting is cool. However, it seems the front crash avoidance feature is just a bunch of warning sounds and doesn't actually apply the brakes for you.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> It was truly amazing. All that talent on one vehicle all in the same room together was about as epic as epic can be. It was an awesome experience to connect with some of the engineers and give them a preview of what it's like to own and drive the car every day, from the outside.
> 
> The USB/aux and 12V plugs up front are covered, they have little flip up doors in front of them. The whole area isn't covered, but the plugs themselves are.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was hoping the whole area would have been covered but it's nice that they have the flap doors to cover them at least. However, it's nice to see the touch screen is seemingly more flush and isn't set back as far as the current screens are.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> It was truly amazing. All that talent on one vehicle all in the same room together was about as epic as epic can be. It was an awesome experience to connect with some of the engineers and give them a preview of what it's like to own and drive the car every day, from the outside.
> 
> The USB/aux and 12V plugs up front are covered, they have little flip up doors in front of them. The whole area isn't covered, but the plugs themselves are.
> 
> ...


Do you have any pics of the exterior of the 2016 Cruze that you can post?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Starks8 said:


> Yeah, I was hoping the whole area would have been covered but it's nice that they have the flap doors to cover them at least. However, it's nice to see the touch screen is seemingly more flush and isn't set back as far as the current screens are.


I like that the USB is hidden. I can put my thumb drive there and no one looking into the car is any wiser. I don't like that the 2016 is exposed like that.

And I like the "ledge" my screen has. It gives me something to brace my hand against while using it. With no lip, I think the screen hard to use on road that's way past it's date for repaving.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> I like that the USB is hidden. I can put my thumb drive there and no one looking into the car is any wiser. I don't like that the 2016 is exposed like that.


I agree.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey Jon, did you see if it had an official sunglasses holder and/or the HomeLink feature?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Do you have any pics of the exterior of the 2016 Cruze that you can post?


If you go to the CruzeTalk Facebook page, Andrei put quite a few exterior and interior pics of the 2016 Cruze up since he was at the reveal of it. You would just have to scroll to find it. I think they also created a thread on here about the reveal with pictures but I can't find it.

If you do a google search or better yet, go to YouTube and type in '2016 Chevy Cruze', all types of pictures and videos of it are on there now to see, originating from the 2016's reveal last week and beyond.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Hey Jon, did you see if it had an official sunglasses holder and/or the HomeLink feature?


SG: Not that I recall, but I'm not sure I looked up there. I doubt the same part would work though, since they redesigned all the metal work.

HL: It does not. I asked the lead engineer about this, especially with Premier, because I said, I would bet the average Premier buyer is someone who probably has a garage and bought the Cruze because they have a longer commute and want better gas mileage. Or just want a smaller car, for commuting into a city, etc. So they would expect there to be a Homelink option, because clip on visor controls are so 1980s. He said, I totally agree, my wife can't live without that in her Traverse, that was one of the first things she played with when she bought it! He actually sounded shocked the Cruze didn't have it. He said he'd look into it and see if that's something they'd consider adding.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> SG: Not that I recall, but I'm not sure I looked up there. I doubt the same part would work though, since they redesigned all the metal work.
> 
> HL: It does not. I asked the lead engineer about this, especially with Premier, because I said, I would bet the average Premier buyer is someone who probably has a garage and bought the Cruze because they have a longer commute and want better gas mileage. Or just want a smaller car, for commuting into a city, etc. So they would expect there to be a Homelink option, because clip on visor controls are so 1980s. He said, I totally agree, my wife can't live without that in her Traverse, that was one of the first things she played with when she bought it! He actually sounded shocked the Cruze didn't have it. He said he'd look into it and see if that's something they'd consider adding.



Well that's a shame on both accounts, haha! Dang, it's too early to already have to make a "wish-list" for the 2017 Cruze, lol!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Dang, it's too early to already have to make a "wish-list" for the 2017 Cruze!


*No it's not, Starks!
*You won't see me in a 2017 Cruze with 6T35 unless it's got a slapstick or paddle shifters. Be it a gross oversight or poor product planning decision on Chevrolet's part, it's a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

Want to see the hatchback, and really hope GM does sell the hatch in America. 

How cool would it be to see a manual diesel hatch? You know, for all three of us in the whole country that would run out and buy something so practical and economical...


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*2016 Cruze Eco CVT?*

.
*2016 Cruze Eco with CVT Transmission?*

Earlier today Trifecta posted a bit of eye-catching _direct-from-GM_ information on their Facebook page about various 2016 Cruze models. The 2016 Cruze Eco is shown being equipped with a CVT transmission.

Comments ???


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Well that's a shame on both accounts, haha! Dang, it's too early to already have to make a "wish-list" for the 2017 Cruze, lol!


No start a thread, I swear at least the trunk button in the 15 came from the wish list thread. Possibly. 



UlyssesSG said:


> .
> *2016 Cruze Eco with CVT Transmission?*
> 
> Earlier today Trifecta posted a bit of eye-catching _direct-from-GM_ information on their Facebook page about various 2016 Cruze models. The 2016 Cruze Eco is shown being equipped with a CVT transmission.
> ...


I'd have to see it 1st. Some companies listened to consumers and have it pretend to change gears instead of "the kitchen appliance" sound when you hold 1 rpm forever.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> No start a thread, I swear at least the trunk button in the 15 came from the wish list thread. Possibly.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to see it 1st. Some companies listened to consumers and have it pretend to change gears instead of "the kitchen appliance" sound when you hold 1 rpm forever.


Yeah, Toyota tried that with the Corolla. Toyotas, unlike others I've driven, provides pretty smooth acceleration, but really makes the engine drone when you accelerate at anything besides a snails pace. 

It was able to run the car down at a ridiculous (for a 4 cyl) 1400 rpm at 60 mph though, and would respond quickly with RPM to more pedal pressure. So one should make for excellent cruising mileage. 

They make sense, especially for a fuel efficient Eco model. I just can't stand the things. And I'm glad they didn't make the whole lineup standard with one as the automatic option.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> .
> *2016 Cruze Eco with CVT Transmission?*
> 
> Earlier today Trifecta posted a bit of eye-catching _direct-from-GM_ information on their Facebook page about various 2016 Cruze models. The 2016 Cruze Eco is shown being equipped with a CVT transmission.
> ...


I confirmed this is false, and will need to be corrected. The VIN card where this came from is for the 2016 Cruze Limited, which is simply a continuation of the 2015 Cruze until they shut down the plant for the changeover to the new model.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I confirmed this is false, and will need to be corrected. The VIN card where this came from is for the 2016 Cruze Limited, which is simply a continuation of the 2015 Cruze until they shut down the plant for the changeover to the new model.


So does that mean they are sticking the CVT from the spark in the Limiteds? I have been told that the 6T40 production is moving from here to Mexico to make room for newer transmissions.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> So does that mean they are sticking the CVT from the spark in the Limiteds? I have been told that the 6T40 production is moving from here to Mexico to make room for newer transmissions.


There's no CVT in a Cruze at all... The next gen has letter code for that trans, not 6T40, but I forget what it was.


----------



## Chase Toole (Feb 4, 2013)

Eww, they turned it into a Honda Civic...


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Chase Toole said:


> Eww, they turned it into a Honda Civic...


Well, they turned it into a previous Honda Civic. The 2016 Civics will look a LOT different than the 2016 Cruze. Here's a hint:

2016 Honda Civic Sedan, Coupe & Hatchback Renders Leaked - 10th Gen Civic Forum


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The red one looks like they copied Subaru and Mazda and the blue one looks like a 2010 fusion with a Volvo touch on the rear. None the less it looks meh. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Well, they turned it into a previous Honda Civic. The 2016 Civics will look a LOT different than the 2016 Cruze. Here's a hint:
> 
> 2016 Honda Civic Sedan, Coupe & Hatchback Renders Leaked - 10th Gen Civic Forum


I like that a lot. That will be on my short list for possible next auto.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> The next gen has letter code for that trans, not 6T40, but I forget what it was.


*IIRC, 6T35. *

Hope I'm wrong, but it's the same basic slushbox used in the Sonic. No slapstick. Presumably they're using it in the all-new Cruze to shave off some weight; the 6T35 is about 25 lbs lighter than the 6T40.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Well, they turned it into a previous Honda Civic. The 2016 Civics will look a LOT different than the 2016 Cruze. Here's a hint:
> 
> 2016 Honda Civic Sedan, Coupe & Hatchback Renders Leaked - 10th Gen Civic Forum


The coupé is attractive. The saloon and the 5-door liftback not so much.




click either image to open enlargement in new window​


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I hope this is the Japanese version. It still looks like a smooshed Accord, to me.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

the new cruze style..... it's just not my style lol tooooo idk............


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Goodness that Civic is ugly. 

Not as ugly as the Type R though...


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

It does look like a 2012 accord coupe squished and a 96 eclipse gsx wing for tailights


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> The coupé is attractive.


Except, I might add, for the Texas Longhorn chromed grille piece on the snout. IIRC, the 2016 Accord is getting a similar treatment and it's butt ugly._*That's it .. smile for the camera and say, "cheese!"*_ :idiot:


click image to open hideous high-res image in new window​


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

UlyssesSG said:


> click image to open hideous high-res image in new window​


I think someone at Honda has been watching wayyy too many "Transformers".


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Umm, I think this is the 2016 Accord front end. 

Temple of VTEC Rumors and News - Honda Introduces the Highest Tech Accord Yet in High Tech’s U.S. Hub—Silicon Valley


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh it's the econobox crowd hooping and hollering about another Butt Fugly Honda ...where is Danny ? He knows Hondas are the Bomb ..


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Umm, I think this is the 2016 Accord front end.
> Temple of VTEC Rumors and News - Honda Introduces the Highest Tech Accord Yet in High Tech’s U.S. Hub—Silicon Valley


Same difference, Jim, IMO butt ugly. Maybe an acquired taste like _retsina_? The Greek wine that tastes like turpentine smells.

In Honda's favor, however, I do like the new Jazz/Fit.

click image to enlarge​


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That looks like a concept CR-V or something. 

The Accord ain't too bad, although I like the current one better. Certainly like it and the current Civic better than that 16.


----------



## 20CRUZE11 (Mar 6, 2012)

The Hyundai CRUZE!! LOL


----------



## ma7mgte (May 16, 2014)




----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Girlfriend is going to look at a hr-v tonight.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Is it just me ... or does this thing remind anyone else of a better Dodge Dart? Just a few observations from me here:

I bet the blue color will be the most popular one sold (color in release photos usually is)

I bet all the pics we're seeing of this thing are from the "premier" package (formerly known as LTZ)

I'll bet they still leave out some cool options from the Eco version to save weight & chap Eco owners butts by doing so. Why can't I choose for myself whether or not I'd like a sunroof and leather seats in my car? Eco is supposed to be for mileage gains, NOT chince.

I won't be surprised if they don't actually offer the 1.6 Diesel with manual transmission initially, but later in the year or on the 2018.

10% increase on efficiency over current model doesn't seem to be on par with what I'd read a year or 2 ago for the 1.6 Diesel.

Other countries will still get some cool looking features that won't be available in North American versions.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

There will be be no Eco version, apparently. Because GM is saying they're all going to get 40mpg. 

To me, the Eco 6mt gets much better than 40mpg if you want it to. I generally get 43-44 and that's at 72-74mph.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> There will be be no Eco version, apparently. Because GM is saying they're all going to get 40mpg.
> 
> To me, the Eco 6mt gets much better than 40mpg if you want it to. I generally get 43-44 and that's at 72-74mph.


They should have put the Eco aerodynamic tricks on all packages of the first gen model to begin with. Wonder if they would have gained an extra highway mpg or two across the lineup.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry for coming late to this thread... I like the specs and the interior, but that exterior styling... well maybe it would grow on me ? Without the rear spoiler, it looks pretty ugly... that little lip on the back , makes it start to look OK. I'll probably be driving my 2012 LTZ for a few more years anyway... so who knows what the market will look like by the time I'm in the market ( but then I'll be looking for a used car with low miles anyway ). All in all, I think they did OK with it.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Increasing the size is disappointing. Seriously, how many people buy a Compact for the rear seat room?
The hatch would be an option as long as they fixed the automatic shifting issues that I experienced driving the Cruze and Sonic

Other possible issues: 
Is Start/Stop defeatable? If there is no option to turn it off that would be a.......turn off
Z Link only on Premier? That is typical GM. Shoot for the moon? Nope, let's cut out what used to be standard. Do we want to emulate a Corolla or a Mazda 3/Civic/Focus, all of which have IRS?
Come on, GM


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When start/stop is done properly it's nearly unnoticeable. BMW didn't do theirs right. GM's previous cars with it apparently worked fairly well.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

True, but I would still like the option to turn it off, I'm not fond of anything that creates hesitation from a stop


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

steve333 said:


> Increasing the size is disappointing. Seriously, how many people buy a Compact for the rear seat room?
> The hatch would be an option as long as they fixed the automatic shifting issues that I experienced driving the Cruze and Sonic
> 
> Other possible issues:
> ...


Rear facing car seats make me wish I didn't hate the Malibu soo much as I would have gotten it instead. Driving a manual, just moving the seat up a bit throws off my foot placement and comfortably with clutch pedal. 

I would prefer the Wagon/Estate over sedan or hatch.

Z link was deleted from the standard option list starting in the 13's but Eco 6MT was never cool enough for it. 

I'm sure start/stop could be defeated in the menu like remote start and AQS is.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Z Link was included in the RS package after they stopped making it standard. I don't see it listed in the new RS package, plus the RS adds 18 inch wheels which I don't want with our potholed streets.
It's a shame that they seemingly went all out in most areas but neglected the one thing that makes the car handle better. I assume it because of fuel consumption since it adds a little weight but it should be standard in anything above the LS Model, IMO.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm hoping for LED headlights or at least projector lens for an easier conversion ..Love the LED's in our other car


----------



## rfruth (Dec 1, 2012)

Hope there is a *Side Blind Zone Alert option like there is in the 2015 Malibu *


----------



## chevykevin (Jan 27, 2016)

I would hope that Chevy kicks up the HP on the RT model.
the modular engines are very adaptable.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What is an "RT" model? That sounds more like a Dodge trim.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

obermd said:


> What is an "RT" model? That sounds more like a Dodge trim.


That's because it is. Just not on the Dart, anymore. 

Still can get a Durango, Journey, Challenger, Charger and Grand Caravan R/T, though. The Dart, for some unknown reason, is "GT".


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

chevykevin said:


> I would hope that Chevy kicks up the HP on the RT model.
> the modular engines are very adaptable.


 I can't wait for the RT model!


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

chevykevin said:


> I would hope that Chevy kicks up the HP on the RT model.
> the modular engines are very adaptable.


I don't think an RT model exists unless It's a well kept secret that google doesn't know. There is an RS model though and thats gonna be nice. It's still not my idea of the PERFECT Cruze though. If there was a 2.0L Ecotec turbo Cruze Wagon with the 2016 styling, not just the hatchback, I want the full size station wagon with that extra space. Then I would trade up in an instant.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone know when you will be able to order a 2016 Cruze?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Anyone know when you will be able to order a 2016 Cruze?


Well look who it is!! I thought you had left us, sir! How's everything going? Is the Cruze still in the family? Did you know that I'm an actual Cruze owner now?!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Well look who it is!! I thought you had left us, sir! How's everything going? Is the Cruze still in the family? Did you know that I'm an actual Cruze owner now?!


Yeah i still have her. But looking to get a 16 or maybe wait to get a 2017 Cruze. My Cruze been at the dealer more in the last few months then in our garage. Yeah I saw that you had a 15 Cruze LTZ since you said before that you didn't like the front of the 15.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

You can build the all new 2016 Cruze on Edmunds.com.

Looks like you still can't get one in white diamond.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Yeah i still have her. But looking to get a 16 or maybe wait to get a 2017 Cruze. My Cruze been at the dealer more in the last few months then in our garage. Yeah I saw that you had a 15 Cruze LTZ since you said before that you didn't like the front of the 15.


Wow! What's been going on with your Cruze?! Your son was driving it while you took over payments for him on another car right? 

Yeah, I didn't initially like the front ends of the 15's but they started to grow on me. I still prefer the first front end design but the LED daytime running lights on the 15/16's really give it a luxury look that really catches your eye on the road and at night!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Wow! What's been going on with your Cruze?! Your son was driving it while you took over payments for him on another car right?
> 
> Yeah, I didn't initially like the front ends of the 15's but they started to grow on me. I still prefer the first front end design but the LED daytime running lights on the 15/16's really give it a luxury look that really catches your eye on the road and at night!


No my father inlaw took over my loan for the Cruze so we could we could get our 2015 Impala. He didn't like it that much he let me have it back but paid it off for us. It's a long story but at least now my Cruze is running as good as the day I got her.

I'm only 28 with 3 daughters 6,5 & 6 months.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> No my father inlaw took over my loan for the Cruze so we could we could get our 2015 Impala. He didn't like it that much he let me have it back but paid it off for us. It's a long story but at least now my Cruze is running as good as the day I got her.
> 
> I'm only 28 with 3 daughters 6,5 & 6 months.


Oh ok, that's right! I remember now. So how's the impala treating you and the family? My friend recently had one while his Camry was at the body shop. It was a really sweet looking ride for sure but too big of a car for me. I'm a fan of compact and midsize sedans especially when it comes time to park them in town. So was the Cruze not running right when it was in your father in-law's possession and you got it back to running good? So are you looking to cell the Cruze for a 2016 or 2017 Cruze? Are you looking at maybe buying any of the Chevy SUV's?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Oh ok, that's right! I remember now. So how's the impala treating you and the family? My friend recently had one while his Camry was at the body shop. It was a really sweet looking ride for sure but too big of a car for me. I'm a fan of compact and midsize sedans especially when it comes time to park them in town. So was the Cruze not running right when it was in your father in-law's possession and you got it back to running good? So are you looking to cell the Cruze for a 2016 or 2017 Cruze? Are you looking at maybe buying any of the Chevy SUV's?


A lot of leaks with the engine & trans among a few other things. After quite a few visits to the dealer a lot of loaner cars my Cruze is running like the day I got her.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> You can build the all new 2016 Cruze on Edmunds.com.
> 
> Looks like you still can't get one in white diamond.


Yeah, but you can get a White Diamond Sonic. Doesn't make sense.


----------

